# SV NY Strip with Torch for sear - best yet!!!



## sandyut (Feb 5, 2020)

I will first apologize for the lack of prep pics...in my defense it bachelor pad here, wife gone M-F and its all hands on deck with 2 pups...or I am weak...I am good with both or either :)

 Rubbed the NY strip with Heffer Dust and vacuum sealed it.  Set the SV for 128 for two hours. then used the torch for its first cook. LOVE using the torch! the sear literally sears the outer 0.5 MM. the rest is medium rare perfection. here are the pics I have...I ate the rest.  it torch every time from now on!

I rub


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice edge to edge color on that one . Nice work .


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks perfect. I need to try the torch method!


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2020)

I am not into the SV that flat out looks fantastic POINTS
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2020)

Once you go with the torch there's no going back! I love my weed-blow torch, puch the handle and it sounds like a jet taking off, sears a steak in about ten seconds and the only way to get a even sear on a roast. lights up my firebox too! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks great! I usually sear I’m cast iron I’m the winter and 500 degree kamado when it’s warm out. I’ll have to try my torch in the winter.


----------



## xray (Feb 6, 2020)

Beautiful steak, beautiful sear!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 6, 2020)

Fantastic looking stake! Very nice. SV is my preferred method cooking stakes since I tried it first 2.5 years ago. I use the same Bernzomatic torch to sear my stakes but last couple of time used cast iron skillet and like it to but... but got to be very careful with the skillet otherwise it's easy to overcook your stake.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 6, 2020)

Damn Dave that steak looks perfectly done! Whole plate looks outstanding, I need to try this out. My wife is a big fan of the apothic red's too. Points all around! What else you got on the menu this week?


----------



## sandyut (Feb 6, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> What else you got on the menu this week?


I am thawing some pulled pork - either going with a sami or on baked or mashed potatoes.  Tomorrow I am pulling my last frozen brisket from the freezer - its unclear if its a point or a partial flat.  So far I had some pulled chicken on Mexican rice and beans and some nachos.  trying to empty the freezer so I can get back to refilling it!  I have a small prime rib in there and a pork roast - both uncooked.  but we are getting hammered with snow right now.  so cleaning out the freezer seems easier.  there is easily 3 ft in the yard...and its dumping right now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks Perfect Dave!!
Nice Job!
Like.
I always use at least 131°, because I read it's best not to use lower than 130°, and I can't tell a difference between 128° and 131° anyway.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

That is a nice sear! NIce plate of food too. Point!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm still old school on steaks.
Hot grill & quick cook!
But that steak of yours looks real good!!
And I'm with Ray on the weedburner, it really gives a good sear & really quick!!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Feb 6, 2020)

thank you for all the compliments and likes!  

SV has been a fun winter option.  also great for reheating without recooking/overcooking.  Also trying to use it to bring my wife to the medium rare world without and red juices running out.  she will stop eating a steak when that happens (its a genetic flaw I have decided).  SV seems to be a good option there too.  I likem bloody grilled,  pan seared, reverse seared,  SV all good - likem all.


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks Great   I haven't tried SVing a steak  I'm a Grill guy when it comes to steaks
But nice job

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 6, 2020)

great looking steak, nice plate of food


----------



## dr k (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice!  I like the torch.  If you ever want to up grade to 20,000 BTU this one I got for Xmas a couple years ago is handy for searing, starting campfires, ground cover fires, forest fires, charcoal, melting ice, home defense and weeds since it's a weed burner but easier to manage with a one pound cylinder of propane.


----------



## greggj (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks great.  Never tried a blow torch.  I have been tossing my lodge Cast Iron on my gasser adding a little clarified butter, Ghee, and have been having great results.  This is much simpler, I'll have to give it a try.  Always learning something here.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Spatchbob (Jun 20, 2020)

Going to try this tomorrow. Any advice on rest time before and after torch?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 20, 2020)

No rest before, 10 minutes after Bob, weed torch. RAY


----------



## sandyut (Jun 21, 2020)

what 

 sawhorseray
 said!  :)


----------

